# How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV



## Riezonator (2. August 2008)

*How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

Da PCGH in der letzten Ausgabe (08/08) sich auf Seite 100 auf LCDs Spezialisiert hat wollte ich den Anlass mal Nutzen mich mal im anderen TV-Lager um zu sehen und dort mal einige Tests machen. 

*1.Technologievergleich*

Doch vorab erst einmal zu den beiden Darstellungstechniken die derzeit um die Gunst der Käufer kämpfen 

*1.1. Die LCD Technik*

Die LCD Technologie ist grob betrachtet auf gebaut wie ein Diaprojektor. Bei der eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung permanent für ausreichend Licht sorgt um zu verhindern, dass das TV Bild aussieht wie auf dem ersten Gameboy. Vor der Hintergrundbeleuchtung agieren LCD Moleküle um die Lichtstärke gemäß der additiven Farbmischung zu regeln. 

*- Vorteile *

- Auch in sehr hellen Räumen sehr gute Bildqualität
- Auch in kleinen Bildgrößen verfügbar (kleiner 37 Zoll/94cm) 

*- Nachteile*

- Träge Reaktionszeit (ca.:26-38ms )
- Teilweise eingeschränkter Blickwinkel
- Schlechtere Schwarzwert durch die permanente Hintergrundbeleuchtung
- Permanent gleich hoher Strom Verbrauch 

*1.2. Die Plasma Technik*

Die Plasma Display Panels (PDP) arbeiten hingegen ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Ein PDP besteht aus hundertausenden Pixeln jeder Pixel besteht aus drei Kammern in den Grundfarben der additiven Farbmischung (RGB/ Rot, Grün, Blau). Jede dieser Kammer ist mit einem Edelgasgemisch gefüllt und kann binnen Nanosekunden gezündet werden (und auch so schnell wieder gelöscht). Durch die Gezielte Pixelansteuerung die Linien bzw. Spaltenweise geschieht entsteht so das fertige Bild.

*- Vorteile*

- Sehr guter Schwarz Wert da keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung benötigt wird
- Reaktionszeiten im Nanosekundenbereich (laut Panasonic: 0,001ms) 
- Uneingeschränkter Horizontaler und Vertikaler Blickwinkel

*- Nachteile*

- Erst ab 37 Zoll (94cm) in großen Stückzahlen verfügbar
- Das PDP benötigt eine Einfahrzeit von ca. 100 bis 150 Stunden 
- In sehr hellen Räumen kann das Bild flauer/blasser wirken 

*2. Das Test System*

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Teilen: 
- Asus Laptop PRO 50VL mit Pentium DualCore T2330 und AMD X2300 Grafik mir VGA für die analogen Tests und der DVI Ausgang wird mittels eines Adapters zum HDMI-Ausgang umfunktioniert da der Laptop keinen HDMI Ausgang bereitstellt 

Fortstzung Folgt die nächsten Stunden/Tage

PS gebt mir schonmal Feedback da das meine erster Test ist


----------



## Riezonator (2. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

Hier noch die beiden Bilder zu den Texten

Quelle Panasonic - ideas for life - Home


----------



## el barto (2. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

Beim Testsystem würden mich die Bildschirme interressiern


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

Hast schon erwähnt, das LCD TVs teilweise sehr sehr hohe Eingangslatenzen haben, Philips Bildschirme z.B. bis über 150ms...


----------



## Riezonator (3. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

*3. Der erste Plasma im Test*


Den Plasma den ich Gewählt habe ist ein 42 Zoll FullHD 1080p Gerät aus dem Jahr 2007 der 
TH-42PZ70EA. Dieser Fernseher ist das Einstiegsmodell aus der ersten FullHD Generation von Panasonic (Marktpreis Anfang 2008 ca. 1000 Euro). Dieses Plasma Gerät ist als Monitor aber nur bedingt einsetzbar weil es einen Astronomischen Stromverbrauch von maximal 490Watt im Durchschnitt aber trotzdem noch sehr hohe 400Watt.
Da fast alle Plasma Geräte eine VGA Anschluss besitzen teste ich hier auch den analogen Anschluss da dieser anders als der HDMI Port Speziell auf die PC Signale Abgestimmt ist. Da dieser Plasma Schon eine Overscan Einstellung im Setup sollte die Konfiguration relativ simpel sein. 
Da der Plasma laut Bedienungsanleitung kein 1920x1080 über den VGA annehmen kann Probierte ich erst einmal sämtliche Auflösungen durch und zu meiner Überraschung bot die 1024x768er Auflösung mit Abstand das Schärfste Bild.
Allerdings ist das das doch nicht so ungewöhnlich mit der 4:3 Auflösung auf dem 16:9 Plasma da die 1024er Auflösung auch der Nativen Pixel Zahl der HDready Modelle entspricht.

Bild 1: Sehr gute Schriftdarstellung per VGA input
Bild 2: Der kompletter Desktop im Überblick
Bild 3: Pixelgenauer abschluss der Taskleiste
Bild 4:Mediaplayer Visiualisierung 
Bild 5: Der PCGH Newsletter ist auch aus 2 Metern Entfernung noch sehr geut zu lesen


----------



## Riezonator (3. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast schon erwähnt, das LCD TVs teilweise sehr sehr hohe Eingangslatenzen haben, Philips Bildschirme z.B. bis über 150ms...


 
Ja das Problem des "Input Lags" davon hab ich schon gehört ich werde auch mal noch ein par Panasonic LCDs testen. Ich kann leider nur die Pana geräte Testen da wir kein Philips machen. 

PS dasist vielleicht auch besser das wir die nicht reparieren

@ el Barto das kann ich dir erst sagen wenn ich alle geräte getestet hab denn ich muss auf "Dauerprobeläufer" warten die nicht permanent abschalten oder irgend welchen mist machen


----------



## Riezonator (3. August 2008)

*AW: How to: PC an den Hochauflösenden TV*

Den zweiten Test den ich mit dem TH-42PZ70EA gemacht habe ist ihm eine FullHD Auflösung per HDMI einzuspeisen. Doch so einfach wie gedacht ist das bei weitem nicht. Nach dem ich meinen Laptop per DVI-HDMI Angeschlossen hatte und ihm per Grafik-Treiber-Einstellung den HDTV-Modus (1920x1080progressive 60Hz)erzwungen habe erhielte ich ein Bild das ca. 5% den eigentlichen Bildrand überschnitten hat als ich dann im Setup das Overscan Abschaltete hatte ich dann um das Komplette Bild einen Daumen Breiten Schwarzen Rahmen. Also musste ich wohl oder übel im „Service Mode“ ein par kleine Anpassungen an der der Horizontalen und Vertikalen Amplitude (H-AMP/V-AMP) vornehmen. Das Ergebnis diese Aufwandes war aber ein 100 prozentiges Pixelgenaues abschließen des Bildes am Bildschirm Rand.
Das Größte Problem an der FullHD Auflösung ist sicherlich das man ab ca. einem Meter nur noch sehr schwer Texte lesen kann und das ist bei einer Bildschirmgröße von 106 cm doch sehr nah.
Ein Unterschied zwischen der HDMI-Schnittstelle und dem VGA-Port ist überhaupt nicht zu erkennen, weder bei Schnellen Bewegungen oder stehenden Schriften. Das mag aber daran liegen, dass die HDMI Schnittstelle doch nicht Volldigital ist. Wenn mal nämlich in einen Schaltplan der aktuellen Geräte (Stand Mitte 2008) schaut geht das HDMI Signal im Fernsehgerät durch mehrere Analog/Digital Wandler.


Bild 1: Bei Full HD passen 2 Seiten Word Dokument nebeneinander (bei 100% größe) 
Bild 2/3/4: Warcraft 3 (Konte leider nicht länger Zocken da das ja von meiner Arbeitszeit abging )
Bild 5: Der FullHD mal "von hinten"


----------

